# essence beauty awards



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got the new August issue with Usher and baby Usher on the cover and they had the award winners for their reader's choice beauty awards listed.  Some of the winners were:

eyeshadow:
Mac- goldmine, mythology,honey lust, shroom, and amber lights

lip gloss
Mac- nymphette, viva glam VIse

lipstick
MAC CHINTZ

BLUSH-
mac-format, sweet as cocoa and ambering rose

Foundation-
Mac-studio fix

How many of these do you own or what would you add/change on this list?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 8, 2008)

I own four - mythology, amber lights, studio fix powder and format blush.

It seems about right I guess...lol.  I'm pretty bold with my looks so I dunno.  My favorite eyeshadows are Climate Blue, Suspicion, Mulch & Magnetic Fields, Patina (my highlight).

My lipstick right now is Underplay...I loveee it.  It's an Amplified Creme but I can still sheer it down or make it bold according to how I feel.

I love studio fix powder...so much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favorite blush at the moment is X-Rocks, I pair it with Raizin.

Lipgloss...Sock Hop is the only MAC Gloss I reach for constantly.  I'm such a Beauty Rush whore.


----------



## Barbie (Jul 9, 2008)

I only have amberlights.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, the only things I *don't* have are:  Shroom, Chintz, and Ambering Rose


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 10, 2008)

I actually have NONE of these items, but I have a couple dupes of Amber Lights. I'd add Raizin to the blush list.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ Def. add Raizin to the list. 
I don't have the lip products listed, Honey Lust, or Studio Fix but I have the rest.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to disagree with the Viva Glam VI se lipglass, I know Eve is a spokeswoman but it is too frosty pink for my liking.

Ambering Rose is a good one on the list.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 11, 2008)

I would add Cultured l/g to that list....Every women regardless of color or ethnicity needs that color.... I just love it.  I layer w/ different color shades.  Also would add Natural MSFs.


----------



## thegirlof1983 (Jul 12, 2008)

i looked every where for this mag but only found the july issue. i wanted to know what else was on the beauty awards. as for what you listed... i would add studio tech, razin blush, and the entire colors collection


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd add Hyper Real Foundation to the list too, but they keep phasing out colors  :-(


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlof1983* 

 
_i looked every where for this mag but only found the july issue. i wanted to know what else was on the beauty awards. as for what you listed... i would add studio tech, razin blush, and the entire colors collection_

 
here is the whole list:





Eyeshadow:
1.  mac eyeshadow in Goldmine,mythology,honey lust, shroom,amberlights
2.fashion fair cosmetics in dare, golden chesnutt, winterberry
3.loreal hip in brazen, dynamic, suacy, charisma
4. maybelline in emerald isle, bronze clintz, cinnamon spice

Mascara
1. maybelline great lash
2. covergirl exact lash
3. lancome his definiclis
4. loreal voluminous full definition

lipgloss
1. mac in nymphette, viva glam se
2. mary kay berry sparkle, sugarberry, cream and sugar, gold rush, beach bronze
3. vs beauty rush in sugar high, strawberry fizz, coconut craze, bubble it up
4.covergirl wetslick fruitspritzer in cool cocoa mint, raspberry

lipstick
1. mac chintz
2. mary kay rich fig, golden gingerbread, black cherry, downtown brown, nutmeg, sunburst, red, amber suede, mocha freeze
3.avon cerry jubilee, ravishing red
4. covergirl chocolate shine and cinnamone shine

blush
1. mac in format, sweet as cocoa, ambering rose
2. mary kay gold canuon
3. nars orgasam, lovejoy
4. fashion fair warm sand

foundations(they list shades, but we come in all differnt shades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
1. mac studio fix
2.mary kay full and medium coverage
3. mary kay mineral powder
4. fashion fair perfect finish cream makeup


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I have to disagree with the Viva Glam VI se lipglass, I know Eve is a spokeswoman but it is too frosty pink for my liking._

 
I agree the MAC woman tried to sell me this but it was wayyy to frosty and creamy like for me!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 15, 2008)

Go figure...almost everything is brown or gold!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_I just got the new August issue with Usher and baby Usher on the cover and they had the award winners for their reader's choice beauty awards listed.  Some of the winners were:

eyeshadow:
Mac- goldmine, mythology,honey lust, shroom, and amber lights

lip gloss
Mac- nymphette, viva glam VIse

lipstick
MAC CHINTZ

BLUSH-
mac-format, sweet as cocoa and ambering rose

Foundation-
Mac-studio fix

How many of these do you own or what would you add/change on this list?_


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Go figure...almost everything is brown or gold!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You seem surprised.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You seem surprised._

 
 I agree these colors are too play it safe.  However they could be a must have in a WOC's palette.  Their nominations sound like what MAC MA's try to sell us when they don't know or we don't express that we love color (which I doubt that those who love color would stand idly by and let an MA pick out a neutral) Anywhoo, I wish they would've added:

MAC Eyes:  Nocturnelle, Contrast, Deep Truth, Humid, Passionate (Basically Anything with Color!!!!)

L/G:  Style Minx, Foolishly Fab

Nars Lippie : Fire Down Below

MAC Lippie:  Dubbonet, Hollywood Nights, 4N

MAscara:  DiorShow and DiorShow Blackout

Overall Beauty:  They could've shouted out Carol's Daughter!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 15, 2008)

haha well I had hopeful thinking maybe there would be atleast one bold color before opening it too but nah.  Maybe one day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss the days of Suede magazine.  They made an effort to teach women of color how to rock bright blue looks and such.  But alas, RIP Suede.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm forever picking up old copies for inspiration.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_haha well I had hopeful thinking maybe there would be atleast one bold color before opening it too but nah. Maybe one day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss the days of Suede magazine. They made an effort to teach women of color how to rock bright blue looks and such. But alas, RIP Suede. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm forever picking up old copies for inspiration._

 
i miss vibevixen,suede, honeymag.  Those mags are not afraid to show you how to do colors.  I find myself looking at online mags and blogs for more better beauty info.  i wish i could find some old honey or suede mags


when essence first put the survey out I was waiting to see what other women around the country use (product junkie).  but most of the winners are brown colors.  I am not a hater on brown, but, love color on my eyes and am slowly buying colors for my lips and blushes.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I don't know how it is where y'all live, but (besides the white eyeliner on the top lashline) this is what I see black women wearing in real life and on TV (besides music acts and such). This is a never ending soft spot for WoC Specktra ladies because we _are_ the other side of the coin. This is the only place I can go (besides my own mirror) and see WoC *rocking the hell out of color*! I'm guessing we're a small minority, not afraid to wear color.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 15, 2008)

^ oh believe I live in Slower Lower lol but I still see beautiful ladies of color on vacation on the boardwalk and in the stores down here rockin colorful makeup every once and a while.  Makes me smile.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 15, 2008)

I think these are the colors that MAC sells to anyone new. It is like Oh Baby, see a woman of color, sell her Oh Baby and Chestnut lipliner. I think it is their starting point for us and unless you go back because you like, they will continue to sell this stuff to newbies and their are newbies born everyday.

Do you notice there are no crease colors, that is why you see women walking around with gold on their lids and that is it, oh no wait, shroom as a  highlight, which looks quite ashy on my skin, at least.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2008)

well Beyonce and Rihanna are the first two WOC I can think of who wear bolder looks.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 16, 2008)

Funny thing about this list is i bought my FIRST brown eyeshadow yesterday, I have every other colour under the sun (including golds) but nary a brown to be seen. They should have added MakeUp Forever for foundation because their range and undertones are much better than MAC's imo. Also Orgasm blush looks best on lighter skin tones, it looks ashy on darker people, I surprised Taj Mahal isn't up there.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_well Beyonce and Rihanna are the first two WOC I can think of who wear bolder looks._

 
But, their looks are created by artists. Beyoncé has admitted to not wanting to wear anything (understandably) when she's not on stage.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sorry but that Sweet as Cocoa blush is the business! I love it. This coming from a person who also owns Full Fuchsia blush too.


And I own Amberlights but I can't piggy back on that because it is toooo poppin' for my NW45 skintone.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 19, 2008)

Expensive Pink, Cranberry and Beauty Marked should be on that list. Great colors for WoC!


----------



## f!erce (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie* 

 
_I only have amberlights._

 
same here!


----------

